# 622 - record only 'new' shows - working?



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

hi,

has anyone used the 'new' shows only feature on future recordings and had good luck with it?...i see that now the guide shows when shows were originally aired for 'most' (atleast recent, 2-3 yrs) shows.....i assume the dvr is comparing this against the current date/time....i have tried it a bit and got dubious results, taping colbert and john stewart....i need to do more tests though...

has anyone found it working or not?

Cheers,
bs


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

bs0 said:


> hi,
> 
> has anyone used the 'new' shows only feature on future recordings and had good luck with it?...i see that now the guide shows when shows were originally aired for 'most' (atleast recent, 2-3 yrs) shows.....i assume the dvr is comparing this against the current date/time....i have tried it a bit and got dubious results, taping colbert and john stewart....i need to do more tests though...
> 
> ...


i have not tried it yet, but the air date is new with the .63, so maybe the "new" episodes will actually work now?


----------



## scooby2 (Nov 29, 2005)

cooldude919 said:


> i have not tried it yet, but the air date is new with the .63, so maybe the "new" episodes will actually work now?


Unfortunately it still does not work properly. I have Nip/Tuck set to new only for example and it wanted to record a show Saturday night from 2003. This was really a pain when they ran a Monk marathon a week or two ago. Even when set to record only new episodes it recorded all 12 or so episodes.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a standalone TiVo that the 622 has replaced, even that was having problems with some shows (USA is really bad). The guide data just had generic descriptions and air dates. Normally the data would update before the actual record date but not always. So some of this may be problems with the channel not updating the information.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It has always worked fine for all the shows I record. I suspect it is the guide data that is throwing it off if it recording old shows for you.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bs0 said:


> ...
> 
> has anyone found it working or not?


We use it all the time - works fine. Occasionally the guides seems screwed up and it causes glitches.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Not that it shows on a 622, watch the Episode number closely. When it is zero / missing, a show will record. Probably a better safe than sorry choice. Colber and Daily show are famous for not having timely EPG data, but it happens on other shows too. Usually, if you check the early morning showing of the Daily Show now for the coming week, they are all episode zero and are scheduled to record as New. At some time during the day on Monday, you can recheck Tues, Wed, ... morning shows (as well as the night time ones) and the EPG has been filled in with real episode numbers and a non-generic description.

Assuming a show as a non-zero episode number, if the OAD is within the past week or so and you haven't already made a recording of it, it qualifies as New. It could have been recorded and deleted, but it would still appear in the history. The original showing can be skipped (priority or whatever) and some repeat showing on Saturday would still qualify as New.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I changed my NIp/Tuck show to weekly instead of New shows and it now records it on Tuesday only. THis works for Fx shows. I had to do the same for the 4400 when it was on because it would record every episode when it ran. Sci fi also has a problem sometimes with Stargate shows being recorded during the day as well. Weekly timers seems to fix this.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ... I had to do the same for the 4400 when it was on because it would record every episode when it ran. ...


In that our 622 flawlessly recorded *only* the new episodes of The 4400, it would suggest that either you have something wrong with your 622 (Unlikely) *or* you have something set up differently.:grin:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had it set up for New episodes from the guide- NO DISH PASS, and then to save only 1 under options before it was recorded over. It recorded episodes of the 4400 at weird times of the night and day and usually when there was no year listed in the information. I fixed it by setting to a weekly episode instead. Then I got only one new episode instead of all episodes that were older. This happens on Sci-Fi on Stargate and on Fx on Rescue Me and Nip/Tuck and on Usa on the 4400. All had the common instance of no year listed in the guide information and I don't mean the new software where it list the first aired on what ever date.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ... This happens on Sci-Fi on Stargate and on Fx on Rescue Me and Nip/Tuck and on Usa on the 4400. All had the common instance of no year listed in the guide information and I don't mean the new software where it list the first aired on what ever date.


Well, The 4400 and also Rescue Me are shows that have started a new season on a date since you got your 622. *All* episodes are "new" to the 622.  ( I don't know about the other two shows you mentioned.)

The year in parenthesis in the info screen has nothing to do with determining a "new: episode.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

It works.. you need to download a new guide.

You need to set up your receiver in DUAL MODE.

You need to set up your receiver to record from Tuner 2.. not Tuner 1.. otherwise it will only record and show live programing. Leaving the channel in single mode will stop recording..

You need to TURN ON RECORD PLUS... Look in the manual to walk through the setting and follow scenario 2. 

The manual is wierd because it never talks about recording on Tuner 2.. while watching a live program.. just talks about recording on 'BOTH' Tuners...

Just subsitute the part about 'then recording on Tuner one' with just 'surfing' to the show you want to watch while recording.

Goofy. My guess they have some program recording copyright legal issues somewhere at the higher levels of Dish for the manual to be so vauge

Timer should work in Single mode.. but it will make you go to that channel.

Do the items above and you should get better results.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Guys we have already isolated this down to fualty guide information from U.S.A. , FX and SCI-Fi earlier in other threads. The year in the guide information ( NOT THE NEW YEARS THAT DISH JUST ADDED ON THE LAST SOFTWARE) was the common thing that caused the repeat recordings. When there was no year mentioned in the information I get repeat recordings. But this happens on my Mom and Dad's 625 as well and it is in dual mode and they and I use record plus to tuner 2. Either way I have found a way around it with the weekly recordings on the affected programs. I get one recording rather than 2 or 3 when they repeat the shows during the week.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Guys we have already isolated this down to fualty guide information from U.S.A. , FX and SCI-Fi earlier in other threads. ...


How can some of us record "New" episodes of these shows and get *only* one recording of new episodes.?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

clarkbaker said:


> It works.. you need to download a new guide.
> 
> You need to set up your receiver in DUAL MODE.
> 
> ...


I have not done any of this and have had great success using the "NEW" option for recording. My 622 is in Single Mode since my 622 is only hooked up to 1 TV and I love to use the PIP Feature. I use "NEW" for a lot of shows - LOST, 24, COLBERT, DAILY SHOW, ALWAYS SUNNY IN PHILADELPHIA, DEADWOOD, ENTOURAGE.

I have noticed on the weekends that COLBERT and DAILY SHOW will show as multiple recordings for the upcoming week. The info for the shows will always read something like "A humorous slant on the news" for all of these episodes. When the guide data updates early Monday morning, then the multiples disappear and the info data then reads who is supposed to be on the show instead of the general "humorous slant on the news". I too believe that the problems with these "NEW" recordings is based on the Guide data, because when it has been updated the problems disappear on my schedule.

Garbage in . . . garbage out.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> How can some of us record "New" episodes of these shows and get *only* one recording of new episodes.?


One episode for a weekly timer instead of new episodes.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Colbert Report and Daily Show have ALWAYS been problems for new only recordings, not just on the 622, but also on my old 522, and my old 510. I have never been able to get it right, and it is of course related to the guide data.

The New functionality works great for every other show I tape, it only gets new episodes, and never misses one. I am very happy with the functionality, it is just when the shows themselves have bad guide data that you have a problem.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> One episode for a weekly timer instead of new episodes.


You misunderstand my question. I am not looking foir other ways to do what the 622 does correctly. In other words, some of us simply set a timer for "New" episodes of, for example, The 4400 and get only the "new" episodes and only record it once at that? I'm saying that if you can't do that you've got a problem with either your 622 *OR* you've got a cockpit problem.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

This is the way it works on my 622s and my Dads 625 . He is in dual mode and I am in Single mode. I am well aware of how to set new timers as I have been with Dish for about 10 years now. I am telling you how the guide data does not have the year in the information on the repeat recordings . ( this does not mean the latest software addition of the year on the bottom of the information screen) When it first records the first new show it has the year and/or says "NEW episode" in the information screen. ON the subsquent repeats of the same show or sometimes older shows there is no year in the information screen. THis is the common single anomoly I am seeing along with the fact that the guide information for the three stations FX, SCi FI and USA is not the best most up to date guide data. 

My solution is to set the shows on these networks to weekly so it catches one episode on the day it is supposed to first air. This keeps me from having repeats. THis is how it has worked on my two 622 receivers and my Dad's 625 too. It is the guide data that is wrong and it causes the receiver to record it to be safe rather than not to.

I was hoping that when Dish added the" first aired" part of the episodes on the last software this would correct the problem but I see it didn't and the year is wrong on most of the shows . ON my world news tonight on ABC last night the year was listed as 1953. My wife's soap for All my Children says 1970. I got a year for 1998 for Cnn live tv show last night. So it is not right on this new software and it has nothing to do with the name based recording . 

The only thing I can think of that might cause it could be that under the option screen of each timer is set to save 1 episode each , of each of those shows before it records over the oldest one. Maybe I will try to eliminate this on these timers and see what happens if I put it back to new . I will report back if it works .


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Would be interesting if someone has a 942 could that do some comparisons to see if it actually is the guide info or the 622 that is not getting it right.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Would be interesting if someone has a 942 could that do some comparisons to see if it actually is the guide info or the 622 that is not getting it right.


Ron,

It is not "the 622" that is getting it wrong. "My" 622 and "my" 942 are both getting it right with the Rescue Me and also The 4400. Either "his" 622 is defective (which I doubt) or he has something improperly set up, or "his" Channel Infomation is not the same as "my" channel info.

This has been rehashed many times, the year in ( ) has nothing to do with whether it is a "new" episode. The 942 was doing NBR for many, many revisions before the info was allowed to be displayed on the Info screen.

At the complainer has said, "The only thing I can think of that might cause it could be that under the option screen of each timer is set to save 1 episode each , of each of those shows before it records over the oldest one. Maybe I will try to eliminate this on these timers and see what happens if I put it back to new . I will report back if it works ."

Ya think?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Look Salti Dawg Why shouldn't I be able to take advantage of the options screen if it is useable? They added that feature so you could save a number of shows before it was recorded over. This works very well for my kid's numerous kiddie shows and saves 5 of each one and record over the oldest. 

I simply told of my experience and the common factor in all duplicate recordings was that there is NO YEAR listed in the guide information. The normal first time recordings had either the year or NEW or both in the guide information. If the options feature causes this problem then I just uncovered a software bug . ANd for your information this is not the first time I have read that others have had the same problem as I have had. IN order to narrow down the problems we post our experiences so we can isolate and possibly fix the bug. 

So maybe you can take your sarcastic, know it all attitude and do something more productive with it rather than passing judgement over everyone else here. Till then I will add you to my ignore list. 

GOODBYE!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Guess I need to re-read the thread.. I was mainly curious if the date information was indicating the same across the 942 and 622 to partially rule out miss-reading of data as a possibility. 

As for displayed date episode info, well I am sure this is internal guide information that was just added to the display portion of the 942 and 622 and has been around in the internals since before NBR. 

WHen I get some cycles.. I will take a re-read..


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> When it first records the first new show it has the year and/or says "NEW episode" in the information screen.


You can ignore the information IN the description for qualifying as "New". A large percentage of the current "really new" shows won't have the word New anywhere but still will correctly record for a New timer. Just selecting the Timer that you create as "New" should show you which will and which won't qualify for recording. If looking for a pattern, look only at Episode number and Original Air Date. Tonight's CSI:Miami doesn't have "new" in the description (243, 244, or CBS local), but will records as a New. Any showing in the week (likely 9 days??) after the OAD could qualify as New, but would instead be skipped as Duplicate of existing if Timer history shows a DVR event for it. You may have recorded and deleted the show around the OAD and it doesn't do a Saturday rebroadcast because it duplicates a Timer history entry. If the original showing(s) get skipped by priority during the week, there won't be a Timer history saying it did a DVR event of it and a Saturday reshowing will get recorded as New. I've seen the year in the description do odd things like you mention. Even the OAD sometimes appears as just an old year and not a date. But watch episode number for the events that indicate it is going to record it when you select the "New" timer. I don't need to tell you but also be sure there isn't another timer for the same show "NAME" already. That makes you MISS recordings, not get extra "New" ones.

This is from a 942 user in case it matters. I've had Episode number display for many months and that is the thing I notice that is common to the showings that qualify for "New" when they aren't really new. If a show matches the NAME of the timer and Episode number is N/A, it gets recorded.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Mine works now and has always worked -- with one exception: The Contender on ESPN where I get every episode (and there are many). Now that we see the air date and episode number, I can see why it doesn't work: There is the same July original air date on every episode. I could fix this by changing it to weekly but I'm so afraid they will switch days that I'd rather delete too many than miss one.

Also, my New Episode function works so well that I leave my timers in place year around and never miss the first show of the new season for all returning programs -- i.e. Boston Legal, Desperate Housewives. Assume this will always work out for me even if the program changes to a different day and/or time and should only fail if a program changes networks.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

debpasc said:


> only fail if a program changes networks


Or changes exact name. "Survivor: New Country", "World Series of Poker: 2006", ... won't carry over from the previous season. I've also had very good luck with New shows starting this year all by themselves.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine seemed to work pretty well in identifying new shows and skipping shows that were not new until the latest software update, 3.63. I was gone for about 10 days and came back to about 10 episodes of Mythbusters that were not new. It happened on some other programs (some old CSI's turned up) as well but this one really stood out because of the quantity of old ones recorded and the fact that the timer for this paricular program worked flawlessly before. Did dish change what 'flag' the 622 would be looking for to identify a new program?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, nothing's changed on that front. When the guide data reads "Epsiode 0x0" and Year 0, the 622 can't do much about it.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, nothing's changed on that front. When the guide data reads "Epsiode 0x0" and Year 0, the 622 can't do much about it.


But the older shows that recorded had an episode number and a year on them (some from 2002) and it still recorded them as new. I thought there was some sort of 'flag' that the timer looked for that indicated a new program as opposed to it just looking for the current year.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd bet that at the time those older shows recorded, they didn't have good guide data. That'd be my guess, anyways. The 622 looks at the epsiode ID number to determine if it's new. That's a unique identifier for each guide entry. If that field is blank, the 622 will assume the episode is new.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'd bet that at the time those older shows recorded, they didn't have good guide data. That'd be my guess, anyways. The 622 looks at the epsiode ID number to determine if it's new. That's a unique identifier for each guide entry. If that field is blank, the 622 will assume the episode is new.


So if it was recorded with blank ID data, it would collect the good ID data after the fact and that is why I saw episode #'s and years?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It is pretty straight forward to look at the upcoming events for each timer you set. My >guess< would be that you are recording Mythbusters on channel 845, not channel 182. Go to the Timers screen and select your Mythbusters timer. If it is 182, you should see over 20 events in the next 9 days and every one of them will be X'd out and say "Not a New episode". They will also have actual episode numbers. If your Timer is to record them from channel 845, you should see that it does plan to record shows on 10/1, 10/2, 10/3, ... and those have an Original Air Date (in the past) but Episode # is N/A. I have no idea what happened while you were gone, but I can see now that there will be several "Old" episodes of Mythbusters recorded as "New" in the coming week, but only if you are recording on 845, not if you use 182 (and they have very different episodes).

HTH.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

CABill said:


> It is pretty straight forward to look at the upcoming events for each timer you set. My >guess< would be that you are recording Mythbusters on channel 845, not channel 182. Go to the Timers screen and select your Mythbusters timer. If it is 182, you should see over 20 events in the next 9 days and every one of them will be X'd out and say "Not a New episode". They will also have actual episode numbers. If your Timer is to record them from channel 845, you should see that it does plan to record shows on 10/1, 10/2, 10/3, ... and those have an Original Air Date (in the past) but Episode # is N/A. I have no idea what happened while you were gone, but I can see now that there will be several "Old" episodes of Mythbusters recorded as "New" in the coming week, but only if you are recording on 845, not if you use 182 (and they have very different episodes).
> 
> HTH.


Nope, I am using 182. I've never had a problem with the new events actually being new events (except for the 4400 and I understand that that is being caused by USA not providing good data to the guide). But this time I came home to bunches of old Mythbusters, an old What not to wear and a couple of old CSI's. Nothing changed on my timers - I checked. The 'new' thing has been one of the things about the 622 that I was really tickled with (and still am) but now I will have to examine every day's events to keep it from getting filled up with non-new stuff! Minor annoyance but it was working very well before and not so well now. I would still rather use the 'new' instead of 'weekly' so that any time/day changes are caught.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

My son has a "New" for Mythbusters and we didn't record anything since 9/13 AFAICT. It is possible that he deleted a bunch, but that would be pretty far out of character for him.

845 came from doing a search for Mythbusters. I didn't even realize it was Spanish - not likely what you would have picked either! But it will get non-new New episodes in the coming week. If you Select your 182 timer for Mythbusters, it shouldn't show anything due to record for the next 20+ showings.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

CABill said:


> My son has a "New" for Mythbusters and we didn't record anything since 9/13 AFAICT. It is possible that he deleted a bunch, but that would be pretty far out of character for him.
> 
> 845 came from doing a search for Mythbusters. I didn't even realize it was Spanish - not likely what you would have picked either! But it will get non-new New episodes in the coming week. If you Select your 182 timer for Mythbusters, it shouldn't show anything due to record for the next 20+ showings.


Yes, I checked the Mythbuster's timer and saw nothing scheduled to record either. I just had a whole bunch of older ones that had recorded when I returned after being gone on vacation this last two weeks. I left on 9/14 and they recorded between then and 9/24. Hopefully, it was just a fluke and not something being caused by the new 3.63 software update.


----------

